# 99291 Critial Care w/ Place of Service



## bill2doc (May 2, 2016)

Is 99291 acceptable and payable by the carriers in POS 22 and/or 23 ?

Thank you!!


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 3, 2016)

*CC and POS*

There are no POS restrictions to CC that I know of. Although some payers might have something in provider contracts. CC is often rendered in the ED.  Jim S.


----------

